# Looking for recommendations for rescue group in Ohio



## blueshepherd (Sep 7, 2008)

My dad adopted this GSD. BEAUTIFUL female black and tan coated. He felt really bad for her. She was chained to a dog house always pacing and never with water. We got her home and she was covered in mats. She's very shy also. Never has tried to bite just doesn't know that attention to her is a good thing. We groomed her and found under that coat was a skeleton. Way skinny. Further inspection found that her teeth are filed!!!!!! She is two years old and we were told she is imported from Germany. We didn't get her papers but we gave the man $125 just to get her out of there! He has three more GSDs on the property. Oh and I bet a hundred pitties. We called humane officer and complained but they have been getting alot of complaints about them and have not been able to bust them yet. Said all we could do is keep complaining. He doesn't want his money back just a good home or rescue to take her and give her the home she deserves. Any recommendations?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Shepherd Haven- German Shepherd Rescue Central Ohio I think is the website! Kathy...she might not be able to take her, but have your dad foster or help by courtesy posting her on petfinder, etc. Good luck - how awful - and so glad you called the DCO. Is it Adena, OH that just had a 200 dog bust?


----------

